# Easter feast/traditions



## D1 (Apr 19, 2014)

With the diversty of people that vist this site, I thought it would be interesting to what everyones Easter Feast/traditions are.
Though the Kids are grown one of them married and no grand children, hidding eggs is out of the question, however the bunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 still brings a basket for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (my wife said as long as she is alive him and St Nick would still visit, though I dont mind, becasue they leave me baskets and stocking stuffers too,dont judge me lol). We will visit with the oldest and his wife on Saturday so they can vist her family on Sunday, We will eat ham, potato salad, baked beans, rolls, bacon and cheese deviled eggs, and cause oldest son doesnt eat most of that, cheese scalloped potatos and  and whatever desert they bring(I havent told anyone yet, I am making homemade ice cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 called 3 6s) and jsut hang out and spend time together.
Sunday will begin with Sun rise services, then Church, then home to eat left overs and nap all day.


----------



## elevan (Apr 19, 2014)

The kids will wake up to an Easter basket and an egg hunt.  We spend time with family.  My mom decided to break tradition this year and go on vacation, so it'll just be me, DH and the kids - I'll just be making scalloped potatoes, ham, deviled eggs and something for dessert...I really should know what but I haven't figured it out yet


----------



## Godsgrl (Apr 19, 2014)

Interesting question..We celebrated today with grown and almost grown kids, and two grand kids. We normally don't celebrate Easter early, but kids wanted to see other parents/grandparents tomorrow. We have the same basic feast for all the big holidays-Turkey day, Christmas and Easter. Turkey, ham, mashed taters, sweet taters, stuffing, rolls, cranberries, mac and cheese, veggies (unless I forget, like I did this time) and pies for dessert. We also added tons of candy and cookies for Easter.

First egg hunt in many years for our granddaughter (she's 14 months), and it was just precious. Tomorrow Mass, then the parish egg hunt. Home for lunch of leftovers, then relaxing all day. I hope everyone has a blessed Easter tomorrow.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 21, 2014)

I am out of the house for most of the year but my parents still do Easter baskets. The Easter bunny swallowed her hatred of peeps and got me some. Also got a pop corn popper and cross. Went to mass in the morning

We did lunch with my dad's family ( ham) and dinner with my mom's ( duck???). My mom's family is middle eastern so we do grape leaves (dolmas) at most holidays.


----------

